# ***New Product Launch** Blue, red or clean bright white FOOTWELL LEDs for all AUDI Models/Trims - plug & play / error free operation. No wiring or cod



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, you read correctly! We now have footwell LEDs for every single Audi model/trim on the market.

They come in bright clean white (brighter than OEM) - Red, white. Some models have multi-color and rear/front conversion kit. We made an easy to follow list - all you have to do is look to see what style you have in your car!











*These LEDs are 100% dimmable through car's MFD (multi-function Display)
Works without errors
NO SPLICING 
NO WIRING
Fits directly into the Audi OEM housing! *

*Halogen Model*









*Single Color (Clean bright white, red or blue):*
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-...fits-audi-models-with-the-194-wedge-footwells

*Multi-color footwell Model (over 15 colors with a click of a button):*
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...ing-footwells-plug-and-play-led-bulbs-194-921

*NEW Rear & Front Footwell Conversion Kit (works if you have only front footwells):*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-...l-volkswagen-with-194-front-footwell-housings


-------------------------------------------------











*Single Color (Clean bright white, red or blue):*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells

*Multi-color footwell Model (over 15 colors with a click of a button):*
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models

*NEW Rear & Front Footwell Conversion Kit (works if you have only front footwells):*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-...olkswagen-audi-with-pin-style-footwell-boards


-------------------------------------------------











*Single Color (Clean bright white, red or blue):*
http://deautokey.com/product/footwell-led-rectangle-black-pcb-4-prong-model-fits-many-audi-models


-------------------------------------------------










*Single Color (Clean bright white, red or blue):*
http://deautokey.com/product/footwell-led-square-white-pcb-4-prong-model-fits-many-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

carslove said:


> Hello. Thx for sharing.


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

